# A few of my mice



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

This little girl is one I have bred myself 









Another girl of my own breeding 









This boy, Cat's Bartleby, is from my very first astrex litter 









My favorite girl, NEGRISA Mystic Rodents, imported from Poland 









One of my boys, ORAS Mystic Rodents, also from Poland 









And this is Vanaheim's Semii, currently pregnant with Oras


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I love that first one


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all adorable


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Those mice are so completely adorable. Goodness, I just love the look of their coats!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Both of the blue ones are to DIE for! So pretty!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love the rex coats on the blue mice - they look so plush!


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The coats look so nice and thick!


----------

